# Bottle Tumbler For Sale.



## botlenut

Hi everyone, A freind of mine has a Bottle Cleaning Machine for sale. It comes with 4 canisters, with Stoppers, as well as a couple tubs of Oxides, I think one is silicon carbide, and two are aluminum oxide. The machine is built on a solid angle iron frame, and the two speed motor can turn two canisters at once. He wants $500.00 for everything you see pictured.  I think the canisters are 6", 4.5" and 3.5". We are driving down to the Baltimore Show at the beginning of March , and could bring it, or it can be picked up or seen in Saratoga New York. If you want more info, Call my freind, Tod Cagle at his work, 518-893-7244, or his home, 518-882-9734. Everything you need to get started cleaning your own bottles. Here's a couple pictures of the macine, and accesories.


----------



## botlenut

another..


----------



## botlenut

another...


----------



## botlenut

If I remember right, the red canister is about half full or chisel point cut copper.


----------



## ombudsman

Very nice!


----------



## thesnake37

im interested in a tumbler do u think that would be good fer bigginers?


----------



## madpaddla

I might be interested also.  PM me if the other person doesnt get it.  I live in CT and could prob drive to ya.  Its about 4 hours or so.  Thanks.


----------



## peejrey

Is it pick up only?....
 2010.....hmmm........


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

botlenut said:


> Hi everyone, A freind of mine has a Bottle Cleaning Machine for sale. It comes with 4 canisters, with Stoppers, as well as a couple tubs of Oxides, I think one is silicon carbide, and two are aluminum oxide. The machine is built on a solid angle iron frame, and the two speed motor can turn two canisters at once. He wants $500.00 for everything you see pictured.  I think the canisters are 6", 4.5" and 3.5". We are driving down to the Baltimore Show at the beginning of March , and could bring it, or it can be picked up or seen in Saratoga New York. If you want more info, Call my freind, Tod Cagle at his work, 518-893-7244, or his home, 518-882-9734. Everything you need to get started cleaning your own bottles. Here's a couple pictures of the macine, and accesories.


Do you think he could be talked into shipping to California?  Ofcourse, I’d pay!


----------



## bottles_inc

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Do you think he could be talked into shipping to California?  Ofcourse, I’d pay!


This was a decade ago, doubt it's still available lol


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Do you think he could be talked into shipping to California?  Ofcourse, I’d pay!


Dang it I should have looked!  2010- those were the days!   (remember when.....  oh, so much....  if they told me it would be like this, 11 years later, I might have jumped off or at least called them a liar!)


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

bottles_inc said:


> This was a decade ago, doubt it's still available lol


Yah...   I was trying for time travel, but it didn’t work. 


 (Back to the drawing board)  thank you...  I wonder if who bought it wants to sell by now....


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

That was my failed attempt at Time traveling?..I need to keep trying, since much of traveling is still dicey,  (That lockdown was brutal, right?) I saw that just as I posted it, but will keep looking for a tumbler.  (I wonder if whoever bought it a decade ago is tired of it yet.....  hmmmmmmm!)


----------

